# gaviscon alternative



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

HI

I'm having really bad heartburn and cannot stand the gaviscon liquid or tablets - chalky minty things make me gag! 
My GP prescribed some capsules (can't remember name) but when I checked with pharmacist she said they may not be suitable in pregnancy - I'm 35 weeks -0
Any alternatives??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mooo,

You could try an alternative antacid i.e. Maalox or Mucogel. There are also other medicine sthat can be used for heartburn such as ranitidine or omeprazole. Both are fine in third trimester and you can take these if needed. If you let me know what GP prescribed I can advise better 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

